

The mystery of what makes a BBC top-level 'site'... - bensummers
http://www.currybet.net/cbet_blog/2010/03/bbc_top_level_directories.php

======
ErrantX
I'm confused; clicking the links it's clear why they aren't listed as top
level sites - because they redirect to sub levels (i..e /london goes to
/local/london).

